# John Deere R Project



## JeremysGN (Jun 9, 2021)

Hello

I am in the process of restoring a 54 John Deere R. During de-greasing / clean up phase I have found 2 areas on the tractor that have patent number filings painted on the tractor. Most of the numbers are still identifiable, I was hoping there might be a decal to replace. One set of numbers is located on the rear housing behind the left axle. The second is located on the right side near the clutch cover on the transmission housing.

Any suggestions on reproduction labels for this ? I am also trying to find a period correct gauge set or your recommendations. I appreciate any feedback.
THANKS


----------

